# cannot install eclipse ide (openjdk 6 compiling error)



## fluca1978 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,
I'm trying to installing the Eclipse IDE from the ports, but I'm failing with the following error:


```
/usr/bin/g++ -D_ALLBSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAMD64 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm
 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/prims -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm
 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os/bsd/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os_cpu/bsd_x86/vm
 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc -I../generated -DASSERT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd
 -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2
 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64
 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread
 -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -Werror -g -c -o ../generated/adfiles/output_h.o /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/output_h.cpp 
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[5]: *** [ad_stuff] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
```

The problem is related to openjdk 6. I've done a ports update with 


```
portsnap fetch update
```

and my system is:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD fluca-laptop 9.0-RC1 FreeBSD 9.0-RC1
```

Any idea about?
Thanks


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was able to manually install openjdk7 from the ports, but again eclipse will not compile complaining about openjdk6. I'm installing openjdk6 from the ports and then I will try again with eclipse.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 9, 2011)

I've installed openjdk6 from ports, and then eclipse and everything worked.
Anyone has an idea about why eclipse didn't compile well openjdk6?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think eclipse & it's port is very well maintained on FreeBSD.
I really wouldn't recommend to get used to this IDE.

For example.
java/eclipse-cdt wasn't updated for years. It was at v3... when I updated it to v6.

btw. I want to drop this port, but there's no one interested to maintain it 


Id recommend to learn editors/vim. That's a real, hardcore IDE

Of course if you're going to develop in java eclipse and/or netbeans might be best for that specific task


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 9, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I don't think eclipse & it's port is very well maintained on FreeBSD.
> I really wouldn't recommend to get used to this IDE.



Well, this is almost the de-facto IDE for most of the development, not only tied to Java. It is said to know that it is not fully supported on FreeBSD, since eclipse not only allows the multi-language development, but allows the development of RCP and web-rcp applications.




			
				graudeejs said:
			
		

> Id recommend to learn editors/vim. That's a real, hardcore IDE



I'm an emacs guy...


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 9, 2011)

Almost doesn't count.
Out of many, I only know only 2 eclipse developers


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't know if this will help you or not, but wanted to mention it.


----------



## freethread (Nov 10, 2011)

I installed eclipse-cdt directly few weeks ago on a 8.2-RELEASE x86 with no troubles. It installed all JDKs (diablo, jdk1.6 and openjdk6) with the tz manual step, all ports with default installation settings. This is a 32bit machine.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 11, 2011)

I was trying on 9 rc1 on 64 bit machine, maybe there is something in the ports that is not ready yet?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 11, 2011)

freethread said:
			
		

> I *installed eclipse-cdt directly few weeks ago* on a 8.2-RELEASE x86 with no troubles. It installed all JDKs (diablo, jdk1.6 and openjdk6) with the tz manual step, all ports with default installation settings. This is a 32bit machine.



What do you mean "directly?" downloaded from upstream and installed, or installed from ports?


----------



## freethread (Nov 11, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> What do you mean "directly?" downloaded from upstream and installed, or installed from ports?



From ports (I always use ports).

I installed eclipse in the past (from ports), don't know what is the right way to do this.


 Installed java/eclipse then installed all plugins using eclipse install/update dialog.
 Installed java/eclipse then installed all plugins from ports (i.e. java/eclipse-cdt).
 Installed java/eclipse-cdt directly.

In any case it works, the first choice installs plugins in the user home directory (per user plugins). This time I installed cdt plugin directly, I guess it's the same as the second choice.


----------

